# VIDEO,VIDEO,VIDEO,VIDEO..



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

CLICK TO WITNESS THE FURY

powered by winkyee...(the video pimp







)

note to viewers:no fish were harm in the making of these video...stunt doubles and dummy fish were added









(no audio..29 seconds mini films)

enjoy..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that makes me wanna get a big ass SW tank







. very nice


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Strange! I can't see the vid


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

babnoy said:


> Strange! I can't see the vid


 click on the 2 bottem links

very nice vids, the volintine lion looks a little protective of each other and then a little clueless :laugh:

looks like he also got his fin bitten by one of the dri lookin fish i think is the bottem vid :rock:


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

thePACK said:


> CLICK TO WITNESS THE FURY
> 
> powered by winkyee...(the video pimp
> 
> ...


 Now there's some audio, 60 seconds , one clip.

Right Click save as


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Sweet vid
















That lion fish rocks the house.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow! Beautiful fish and nice video


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

That little yellow fish took a nice chunk out of the tailfin right before the Lionfish sh*t hammered him into the sand!!!

Sweet video bro!! Thanks for sharing that!

Samps


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

agresive sw tanks kick ass
and those 2 lions and puffers are sweet


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

not thats a nice ass S/W tank now i know why people like salt tanks


----------

